# Fat bottom girls



## Seda (Oct 3, 2011)

So I apologise if this topic has been done to death, or even just done before.

Does this song offend you? Do use of the word fat upset you? 
Is the song even a positive one?


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Does the word "fat" offend? That's a question that'd been debated for decades, if not much longer. The answer is a resounding "it depends." 

Most words have either a negative or a positive connotation. There are even tests based on people's ability to recognize positive and negative connotations of words. For the most part, the word "fat" is viewed as negative, though there are some positive uses.

The size acceptance movement has been trying for decades to reclaim the word fat, and many fat people have successfully reclaimed it at least for themselves. Within the movement at least, "fat" is definitely not a dirty word.

Unfortunately, the word "fat" is so often slung at people negatively and with the intent to lecture, mock or hurt that it's hard for many fat people to not flinch or assume a defensive stance. That's because the power of a word often lies in the way it is used, and "fat" is probably used with negative intent far more often than with a positive one. 

As for the "Fat Bottomed Girls" song itself, it was top-10 in many countries, and it's on Queen's greatest hits album. On the companion song "Bicycle Race," Mercury sings "Fat bottomed girls, they'll be riding today, so look out for those beauties, oh yeah" and that certainly sounded, and sounds, good to me. Whether one of those fat-bottomed, bicycle-riding girls would have been offended, it depends.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 3, 2011)

The song doesn't offend me. The use of the word 'fat' doesn't offend me unless it's used with another pejorative in which case it's meant to be hurtful so the whole phrase irritates me (sometimes more for lack of creativity) and I love the song. In fact, it's a favorite.


----------



## Jes (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't like it but it has nothing to do with fat. I just don't get it. My ass does what, now? Huh? And while he may have written it in consultation with bandmates (if he wrote it at all), Freddie Mercury was as gay as Christmas, so that just confused me even more.


----------



## Shan34 (Oct 3, 2011)

Love the song. It doesn't offend me at all. Now the word fat, like Webmaster and CastingPearls already said, it depends. In this song and it's context does not upset me one bit. I think that many words that we sling around are like that. 

On a side note, Freddie Mercury did have a girlfriend, Mary Austin. He lived with her for several years before discovering his preference. He truly loved her and considered her his only "real" friend. IMHO it's really pretty sweet the connection they had.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 3, 2011)

Outside of the Highlander soundtrack, it's my favorite Queen song.

My personal thought is that it's positive in that context, I mean he's not saying fat bottoms disgust him or that only skinny asses rule. It's the Fat Bottom Girls that make the rockin' world go 'round. Well said Freddie, well said indeed.


----------



## Hathor (Oct 3, 2011)

Seda said:


> Does this song offend you? Do use of the word fat upset you?
> Is the song even a positive one?



I've always viewed the song positively. I fell in love with QUEEN back when I was around 12-13 and I was really, really struggling with self esteem issues. It made me realize that there are some men out there who do love big women. I still struggle with those issues, but the older I get the more I don't care who likes me or not. 

Besides, I'm a truck driver so I naturally have a big ass and hips from sitting so much.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 3, 2011)

Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin' world go 'round! :bounce:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 3, 2011)

Love the song and I 'own' the word fat. Use it all the time, and if anyone ever uses it around me in a negative way, I turn it around.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2011)

I am FAT i have never had a problem saying that nor am I offended by being called fat

I am also freckled shrugs

Its just a word its the energy behind how it is used that is for me at least how I take offence and as lainey said what words are used with it


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Oct 4, 2011)

Brian May was the writer of that particular song; I doubt it was intended as an expression of his own viewpoint, as I don't think he's shown that preference in the women he's been involved with. Expressing the viewpoint of others in a somewhat humorous yet earnest fashion might be more likely, May's quite the cerebral fellow. 

It was certainly NOT intended as a song of ridicule of any sort, though, that's not the sorta stuff that Queen did. "Death on Two Legs" notwithstanding, of course.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 4, 2011)

Fat? I am what I am so the word means almost nothing to me. I own it. But what does hurt is when people I love or trust use it against me. That's the worst. So songs? No... They aren't directed to me personal. If they are directed to a whole, still... Idgaff! It's just an idiot being an idiot. Oh well.


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2011)

I brought this up with someone last night who spoke aloud the lyrics and then told me his take was always that it was a song about easy groupies. That pretty much any night of the year, there'd be some fat-bottomed groupie ("Ain't no beauty queens in this locality") who'd be up for going to bed ("Are ya gonna take me home tonight?") with some guy playing some rock song in some crap bar someplace. That the singer picks "lardy ladies" over "ev'ry blue eyed floozy on the way, hey" so that they can "ride 'em cowboy" and "let it all hang out" and "give it all [they've] got" might be why I never felt this was a positive fat anthem. An anthem for a guy who has fucked all the skinny chicks, but really likes fat chicks (b/c of having a fat nanny growing up) and so prefers to screw them instead, before leaving town, sure. But not really a fat anthem.

Don't get me wrong; I'm not so sensitive that I really care about this song. A song doesn't need to be an anthem or positive or anything else; it's a piece of 'art,' and it plays by its own rules. It's not like we haven't all seen the fat chick be desperate for attention, just like we've seen every other kind of woman be desperate for attention. And, of course, I'm sure some groupies are well adjusted and just like to have sex with musicians or anyone else. It's all good. If not for fat-bottomed girls, how else would every musician get laid every night, or so the song seems to imply.

But it's a song about fat (or at least big-assed) groupies, written by a guy (thanks, HftLights!) who probably watched that scenario play out every night of the year.

I can't believe I never read through all the lyrics before. Next up, let's discuss Warren Zevon's 'Excitable Boy!'


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 4, 2011)

Jes, that's about the most cynical, negative interpretation of this Queen classic I've ever seen. 

Fat bottomed girls
They'll be riding today
So look out for those beauties oh yeah


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 4, 2011)

Can we? Can we? 

I love Zevon, but Play It All Night Long would make for a better discussion, what with its message about southern rednecks and inbreeding.  Plus, a guy that can work in cows having brucellosis into a lyric is a F'ing genius.

But Excitable Boy would be good too.


----------



## Tad (Oct 4, 2011)

> Are you gonna take me home tonight?
> Oh, down beside that red firelight;
> Are you gonna let it all hang out?
> Fat bottomed girls,
> ...



If you read all the lyrics, I think Jes's interpretation is pretty defensible. 

I'd not been quite so cynical. Hearing the "I seen ev'ry blue eyed floozy on the way, hey / But their beauty and their style / Went kind of smooth after a while." I more interpreted it as he'd initially gone for the women he'd been expected to go for, but over time came to found them uninteresting and came to prefer women with more meat on their bones. 

However that it is about sleeping with groupies seems pretty clear, and while he may lust after them and have a certain affection for them, there doesn't seem to be a lot of respect. Or maybe it is just that he doesn't seem to be behaving in a very classy manner?

I guess overall I liked that it showed an unabashed affection for fat bottomed girls, but I never thought it was a song to exactly inspire one.


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Jes, that's about the most cynical, negative interpretation of this Queen classic I've ever seen.
> 
> Fat bottomed girls
> They'll be riding today
> So look out for those beauties oh yeah



Make of it what you want but it's about groupies and 1-night stands. "Ain't no beauties in this locality."


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 4, 2011)

Tad and Jes, I have to respectfully disagree. As an amateur songwriter myself I have to say that while there is a little of myself in some lyrics, most songs are not mini autobiographies. Sometimes it is someone elses story or just a cool concept that you make up a story around.

So nevermind what the lyricist may prefer IRL, let's look at this as a story. Verse one sets the stage and shows how and where the protagonist got his taste for larger women. Verse 2 is the middle and shows that as a young man playing in a band he tried to go for the floozies, only to find out they didn't do it for him the way the bigger girls do. In verse 3 we have the conclusion of the story. He's now an older, established man and therefore the young beauty queens don't come around anymore, but he doesn't care because he still gets all his pleasure. His bbw is his greatest treasure and her lovin and good cooking has made a bhm out of him, and they are both living happily ever after. That's the way it reads to me. The End


----------



## Tad (Oct 4, 2011)

I never meant that 'he' had to be the songwriter--just the one 'speaking' in the story!

And you know, I like your interpretation of the third verse....it actually makes a lot of sense. (I'd been reading it more like aging rocker whose wealthy enough to have investments but these days doesn't get good gigs, but still has enough fat fan girls to have fun with, and they represented the 'common people' who had made him a big star originally so he was somewhat grateful to them.....like I said, I think your reading is preferable!)


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 4, 2011)

The song is a great ode to voluptuous women--a predecessor to "Baby Got Back". Though I think the song was more towards women of Serena Williams or pre-plastic Jlo's size. No, I hate the word fat. I hate that word. It's not cute nor endearing. Moreover, the word 'obese' makes me gag. I prefer the term 'voluptuous'. I use that for myself.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 4, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> The song is a great ode to voluptuous women--a predecessor to "Baby Got Back". Though I think the song was more towards women of Serena Williams or pre-plastic Jlo's size. No, I hate the word fat. I hate that word. It's not cute nor endearing. Moreover, the word 'obese' makes me gag. I prefer the term 'voluptuous'. I use that for myself.


You've made several references all over Dimensions about when certain men refer to fat or curvy women that they're talking about a smaller bbw or curvier average size woman--your examples above, for example. 

Please tell me WHERE in the song that it indicates that it was MORE towards women of a certain size? Because other than a 'feeling' or 'vibe' of yours, I don't see that sentiment anywhere.

Oh and for the record--you've also mentioned elsewhere in the forums that hispanic men aren't interest in SSBBWs and I can assure you that I've dated enough hispanic men (as well as MANY SSBBW friends and my own sister) to know that is absolute bullshit.


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2011)

In terms of Sir Mix-A-Lot's ode, and we're really getting down to a granular level here, the good Sir is talking about getting 'sprung' by the 'round thing in your face' but one specifically attached to an 'itty-bitty waist.' I see the same in the Queen song, a fat bottom, a big ass, but not a fat woman per se. Though, certainly, the narrator of the song seems to have fond memories of his fat nanny who, it would seem, he dreamed of boning! And, really now, who doesn't dream of boning the nanny?

And btw, Conrad, I think your interpretation is naive and simplistic.


----------



## MattB (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a real interesting discussion, but don't forget it was released in 1978 so looking at it from a 2011 point of view may be slightly frustrating if you have certain expectations from the lyrical content.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 4, 2011)

1. Brian May wrote it, Freddie Mercury only sang it.

2. Mercury was bi, not "gay as christmas"

3. The song rules and so does Baby Got Back. The only people who are offended by either song either don't have big butts/fat bottoms or cynical people who have absolutely no idea what people need to hear sometimes.

4. AJ's Whole Lotta Love CD featured Fat Bottom Girls and his rendition of it was AWESOME.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2011)

MattB said:


> This is a real interesting discussion, but don't forget it was released in 1978 so looking at it from a 2011 point of view may be slightly frustrating if you have certain expectations from the lyrical content.



*I*t certainly will put a WHOLE different spin on things ....I'm sure back in the late 70's folks may have given Jazz great Louis Jordan an earful

I likem Fat like that - Louis Jordan (1946)

*"You know I like being surrounded by such voluptuosity,
such poultritude, to be mothered and smothered,
basted in sweet sumptuosness.

Let the cats all criticise,
joke about my baby's size,
she's reet with me because you see,
I likes 'em fat like that.

When she bounces down the street,
she's a whole heap of honey and ain't she sweet,
feels so fine to know that she is mine,
I likes 'em fat like that.

You can have all those lean chicks tender and tall,
but when it comes to mean kicks,
a big fat momma's the best of all,
after I get through working well I reach and grab my hat,
and I hurry home,
don't want her to be alone, coz
I likes 'em fat like that.

ALL:
Tell me why do you like them

LITTLE MOE:
More bounce to the ounce

ALL:
Say why do you like 'em?

LITTLE MOE:
More room to rump

ALL:
How big do you like 'em?

LITTLE MOE:
Tons of fun

ALL:
How wide do you like 'em?

LITTLE MOE:
Well, like that.

ALL:
So you like 'em like that.

LITTLE MOE:
Yeh, I'm a chubby chaser.

ALL:
Ooh, look at her go.

LITTLE MOE:
Don't try to run

ALL:
Ooh, it must be jelly, 'cos jam don't shake like that.

LITTLE MOE:
You can have all those lean chicks tender and tall,
but when it comes to mean kicks,
a big fat momma's the best of all,
after I get through working well I reach and grab my hat,
and I hurry home,
don't want her to be alone, coz
I likes 'em fat like that,
now thin may be in, but fat is where it's at!"*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> 1. Brian May wrote it, Freddie Mercury only sang it.
> 
> 2. Mercury was bi, not "gay as christmas"
> 
> ...



Agreed... was a great rendition....


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 5, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Brian May was the writer of that particular song; I doubt it was intended as an expression of his own viewpoint, as I don't think he's shown that preference in the women he's been involved with. Expressing the viewpoint of others in a somewhat humorous yet earnest fashion might be more likely, May's quite the cerebral fellow.





KHayes666 said:


> 1. Brian May wrote it, Freddie Mercury only sang it.


While we're spreading truth, let's get the songwriter's viewpoint:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHeIl_GSIdU


> Since the song was recorded en France we couldn't resist asking May if he got his inspiration from a particular derrière?
> 
> "Well, that would be telling," he quips. "Actually, I've always thought it was a bad idea to explain songs too much. I remember being so disappointed with what Paul Simon had to say about his writings - it destroyed my mental images. OK, there were a lot of bottoms involved, and not just the ones in my direct experience. You'll have to use your imagination a bit, but I can tell you there was a big glint in my eye, because there were inspirations in both camps on tour. And remember, I was writing a song for Freddie to sing! But my prime inspiration was my realisation that it wasn't just the glamorous beauties who fuelled the rock 'n' roll romance that was 'touring'; in so many cases, it was the unruly kids who devoted themselves to rock bands in a very self-effacing way: the real fans."


http://www.brianmay.com/brian/briannews/briannewsjul11a.html

Brian explains the song yet again here:
http://www.brianmay.com/brian/briannews/briannewsaug11.html
(Scroll down, look for "**Wed 17 Aug 11** / "FAT BOTTOMED GIRLS" EXPLAINED"); also transcribed HERE.

Now can we PLEASE stop citing this entire song as some sort of pro-fat anthem? It's not. The chorus is the only saving grace of the thing; other than that it's a rather silly "story" song like "Spread Your Wings" or "Good Company" (which actually has a very similar chronological progression to what LeoGibson noticed), or some of the earlier proggy tracks from the first couple Queen records.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> *snipped*
> 3. The song rules and so does Baby Got Back. The only people who are offended by either song either don't have big butts/fat bottoms or cynical people who have absolutely no idea what people need to hear sometimes.
> 
> .



I have a big butt and I do get offended by some of the words of that song. To me (notice that I saod TO ME)--it evokes the virtues of the "It's 3am in the morning, I am drunk and I need to get laid so I guess I will have to settle for the desperate fat chick." kind of song. Kevin, I've heard EVERY single comment that anyone can say about fat butts...and trust me when I say that I don't always want to HEAR what people want to say about it. Just because its voiced as a "compliment" does not mean that the person hearing it feels that it's appropriate. To be really honest, if you can't notice the best parts of me (my eyes, my hair, my sense of humor, my personality, my intelligence) before noticing my fatness, it puts me off wanting to know that person.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 5, 2011)

You're all wrong, Doctor Scott is the only artist who has ever written a song about fat women.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 5, 2011)

Jes said:


> Make of it what you want but it's about groupies and 1-night stands. "Ain't no beauties in this locality."



Maybe so, but I agree with everyone who said that the singer of the song seems to legitimately enjoy and celebrate the bootylicious women he beds. I honestly don't get a vibe that it's just because they're fat and "easy." Honestly, not at all.

After reading all the lyrics as Tad posted them, it does seem on the whole (with the possible exception of the one line you quoted, Jes) to be fat-sex-positive. Of course, yes, it's also objectifying and all that...but I didn't get any of that degrading "fat women are easy lays" stuff from it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I've heard EVERY single comment that anyone can say about fat butts...and trust me when I say that I don't always want to HEAR what people want to say about it. .



You make a good point, here. I like the song. I think it's funny. I like the beat. But I so often feel that FAs tell us what we should feel as fat women...skinny FAs. They sure seem to know a lot about being fat, eh? Liking fat and being fat just aren't the same, to me.

Thanks for the lyrical metadata, Wagimawr


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> 3. The song rules and so does Baby Got Back. The only people who are offended by either song either don't have big butts/fat bottoms or cynical people who have absolutely no idea what people need to hear sometimes.




I actually like the song, not because I think its some kind of fat girl anthem but because its catchy, same goes for baby got back. I sing along with them both anytime I hear them. With that said, I dont think that either song is any kind of praise to fat women and I think it's bunk that you suggest that anyone who doesn't like the sr mixalot song just doesn't like it because they dont have a big ass. He didn't mean it as a song about fat women, plain and simple.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 5, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I have a big butt and I do get offended by some of the words of that song. To me (notice that I saod TO ME)--it evokes the virtues of the "It's 3am in the morning, I am drunk and I need to get laid so I guess I will have to settle for the desperate fat chick." kind of song. Kevin, I've heard EVERY single comment that anyone can say about fat butts...and trust me when I say that I don't always want to HEAR what people want to say about it. Just because its voiced as a "compliment" does not mean that the person hearing it feels that it's appropriate. To be really honest, if you can't notice the best parts of me (my eyes, my hair, my sense of humor, my personality, my intelligence) before noticing my fatness, it puts me off wanting to know that person.



You're actually comparing a tongue in cheek rap song to real life yahoos that go on the prowl at dances and bars? A brother could get slapped for saying some of the stuff in the song. Seriously, if I walked up to Bunny De La Cruz and said "My anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun" I'd be either laughed at or slapped...possibly both. Normal people don't go around and say stuff like that unless they're joking. Not to mention most guys have the brainpower to understand when someone wants to hear a compliment and when a lighter approach is better.

Point is, the song is making light of the big booty and while its not a fat anthem by any stretch of the imagination, it invokes a POSITIVE message. That's why I said what I said. A lot of people like to turn positives into negatives around here, not saying you personally but I've seen it happen.



fatgirlflyin said:


> I actually like the song, not because I think its some kind of fat girl anthem but because its catchy, same goes for baby got back. I sing along with them both anytime I hear them. With that said, I dont think that either song is any kind of praise to fat women and I think it's bunk that you suggest that anyone who doesn't like the sr mixalot song just doesn't like it because they dont have a big ass. He didn't mean it as a song about fat women, plain and simple.



See above. Its not a fat anthem but more of a positive message. It drives me nuts when people over analyze these things to turn it into a negative. I wrote a song when I was 17 that I won't bother to mention and people were too pissed off at some of the lyrics to catch the message I was putting out. So yes, while Brian May and Sir Mix A Lot are no way near NAAFA members, at least they're trying to put out positive messages.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You're actually comparing a tongue in cheek rap song to real life yahoos that go on the prowl at dances and bars? A brother could get slapped for saying some of the stuff in the song. Seriously, if I walked up to Bunny De La Cruz and said "My anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun" I'd be either laughed at or slapped...possibly both. Normal people don't go around and say stuff like that unless they're joking. Not to mention most guys have the brainpower to understand when someone wants to hear a compliment and when a lighter approach is better.
> 
> Point is, the song is making light of the big booty and while its not a fat anthem by any stretch of the imagination, it invokes a POSITIVE message. That's why I said what I said. A lot of people like to turn positives into negatives around here, not saying you personally but I've seen it happen.
> 
> ...



I'd agree that its a positive message, albeit an objectifying one. People are still allowed to take issue with it though, and say that to them its not positive. That's the funny thing about art, everyone takes from it what they will and its not always what the artist had in mind.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 5, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> While we're spreading truth, let's get the songwriter's viewpoint........



Thanks for these pieces of information on the song. It was an interesting read for sure. I enjoy reading about songwriters and their processes and thoughts on songs. On this one I'm going to have to say that after reading Brian's take on his song, that he is just simply wrong. Now, before I hear the pounding clickety clack of angry typing guy or gal, let me say that I'm only kidding. Sort of. Let me get all Zen on you here for a second and ask you, who are you going to believe? The writer of the song, or the song itself?

What I mean by that is that from my conversations with other songwriters both amateur and professional, and from tons of reading on the subject of songwriting, I have come away with the belief that a song really belongs to noone in particular. It's equal parts voodoo and inspiration and craft and magic all at once. You can start a song meaning it to be about one thing and by the time it's finished it has another meaning entirely. Especially when you see that the writer is really constrained by a few variables as far as what words and descriptions he can use. You have a short 3 minute window to tell a story, and you have to be descriptive and get your point out quick (I know some have had much longer songs, but the standard has always been around the 3-4 minute mark)

You also have the constraint of staying within a rhyme scheme or meter to make the song flow off the tongue. Sometimes that means you can't use the exact word you may wish because it just doesn't fit. When you do that, it can change your idea slightly from where it was originally.

Now Brian may have said that the song is not about "fat" girls per se, but in each of the three verses are the phrases, "big fat Fanny", "lardy ladies", and that "heap big woman made a big man out of me". That tells me that even though he may not have intended it, he got it anyway. That's part of what I love about songwriting is that when your given a thumbnail sketch of an idea, us the listener get to fill in the details any way we want to.

Now is this song a fat friendly anthem? Maybe, if you want it to be. Is it crass and offensive? Maybe, if you want it to be. Is it just a great tune by a great rock band? In my opinion, definitely.

I know I quoted you to begin my thoughts Wagimawr, but from seeing your avatar and some other posts, I see you know music a fair bit, I don't mean to just direct this to you, but your post brought forth my thoughts in general. Songwriting makes my geek flag fly Cheers!!




Wagimawr said:


> Now can we PLEASE stop citing this entire song as some sort of pro-fat anthem? It's not.



But it could be if you take the lyrics at face value with no preconceived notion. That's the beauty of a well written song. Here we are 33 years after it's release still talking about it.




fatgirlflyin said:


> I'd agree that its a positive message, albeit an objectifying one.



Would it be rock-n-roll without a little objectification?



fatgirlflyin said:


> That's the funny thing about art, everyone takes from it what they will and its not always what the artist had in mind.



My sentiments exactly. That's what makes me love the beauty and the craft of songwriting.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You're actually comparing a tongue in cheek rap song to real life yahoos that go on the prowl at dances and bars? A brother could get slapped for saying some of the stuff in the song. Seriously, if I walked up to Bunny De La Cruz and said "My anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun" I'd be either laughed at or slapped...possibly both. Normal people don't go around and say stuff like that unless they're joking. Not to mention most guys have the brainpower to understand when someone wants to hear a compliment and when a lighter approach is better.
> 
> Point is, the song is making light of the big booty and while its not a fat anthem by any stretch of the imagination, it invokes a POSITIVE message. That's why I said what I said. A lot of people like to turn positives into negatives around here, not saying you personally but I've seen it happen.



Kevin, YOU are the one that said "The only people who are offended by either song either don't have big butts/fat bottoms or cynical people who have absolutely no idea what people need to hear sometimes." I am offended by some of the words in those songs. You seem to be painting with a very broad brush with that statement. That's absolutely ridiculous to state that ANYONE who doesn't like the songs has to be cynical and have no idea what people need to hear sometimes. In fact, I like to think that I try to be sensitive to what I say to others and not just assume what they "need to hear". I work very hard at trying not to offend anyone with something that I say. I simply disagree with you.

I am a big-butted woman and AND I don't think that I am a "cynical person who has absolutely no idea what people need to hear sometimes." Both of those terms are contrary to your comment. My experiences with those songs range from being slapped/grabbed/pinched on the ass (while dancing) to being approached by men singing that song and profoundly extolling the virtues of how my big fat ass can benefit them in bed. My experiences with those songs are NOT positive. I cringe every time I hear the start of either song because I know that there is a possibility that every single woman in that room or on that dance floor can be bombarded with REALLY cheesy comments, or unsolicited ass grabbing. *I* have more of an inside view of how that song affects me than you do. As a plus-sized woman with an ample rear end I have experienced and tolerated every kind of "compliment" about my ass that can be imagined, and let me tell you that some men give a "compliment" like I would give an insult. 

Based by my own personal experience I can tell you that your comment, "Not to mention most guys have the brainpower to understand when someone wants to hear a compliment and when a lighter approach is better" isn't exactly accurate either. You can find any number of threads on these forums where women are discussing how men (both in this community and outside of the community) verbally approach women in a less than acceptable way. Look around and you will find many examples to the contrary of your comment. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that ALL men are like that because I have met a lot of very gentlemanly men out there(you included), but you said "MOST"...and that just isn't so. 

I do find the words to be offensive at times, mostly because TO ME they seem to encourage men to act brashly and in ungentlemanly ways. DO I think that there is a positive message in either? Personally, NO..I do not find anything positive and uplifting in them. To you it may be positive but to me it is not. That's the wonderful thing about living in this country...we are all entitled to our opinions. Do I think that whomever wrote that song gave it a good beat and rhythm and have I danced to it? Yes. Not having a like for a song does not make me a cynical person, it just means I do not like it based on my OWN PERSONAL EXPERIENCES with the songs.


----------



## Isa (Oct 5, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> While we're spreading truth, let's get the songwriter's viewpoint:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHeIl_GSIdU
> 
> http://www.brianmay.com/brian/briannews/briannewsjul11a.html
> ...



I still love the Freddie, the band and song but am now looking at it in a totally new light. Thanks to you and Jes for trying to educate the masses, no matter how painful it might be.


----------



## mango (Oct 6, 2011)

*Are there any other dead & buried iconic music legends that we can piss on in the name of misguided fat militancy today?

What's next on the hit list?

What other classic song can we dismantle and trash?

How about "Big Bottom" by Spinal Tap? :doh:



*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2011)

mango said:


> *Are there any other dead & buried iconic music legends that we can piss on in the name of misguided fat militancy today?
> 
> What's next on the hit list?
> 
> ...



Give it time... the week isn't over yet...

OH... I'll see that Big Bottom by Spinal Tap and raise ya one CW tune...

'Honky-Tonk Badonkadonk'- Trace Adkins


*Honky Tonk Badonkadonk lyrics
Songwriters: Houser, Randy; Davidson, Dallas; Johnson, Jamey;*

*Turn it up some
Alright boys, this is her favorite song
You know that, right?
So, if we play it good and loud
She might get up and dance again

Oh, she put her beer down
Here she comes, here she comes
Left left, left right left
Whoo

Hustlers shootin' eightball
Throwin' darts at the wall
Feelin' damn near 10 feet tall
Here she comes, Lord help us all

Ol' T.W.'s girlfriend
Done slapped him outta his chair
Poor ol' boy, it ain't his fault
It's so hard not to stare

At that honky tonk badonkadonk
Keepin' perfect rhythm
Make ya wanna swing along

Got it goin' on like Donkey Kong
And ooo wee, shut my mouth, slap your grandma
There outta be a law, get the Sheriff on the phone
Lord have mercy, how's she even get them britches on?
That honky tonk badonkadonk
(Aww son)

Now honey, you can't blame her
For what her mama gave her
It ain't right to hate her
For workin' that moneymaker

Band shuts down at two
But we're hangin' out til three
We'd hate to see her go
But love to watch her leave

With that honky tonk badonkadonk
Keepin' perfect rhythm
Make ya wanna swing along

Got it goin' on like Donkey Kong
And ooo wee, shut my mouth, slap your grandma
There outta be a law, get the Sheriff on the phone
Lord have mercy, how's she even get them britches on?
With that honky tonk badonkadonk

Oh, that's what I'm talkin' bout right there, honey

We don't care about the drinkin'
Barely listen to the band
Our hands, they start a shakin'
When she gets the urge to dance

Drivin' everybody crazy
You think you fell in love
Boys, you better keep your distance
You can look but you can't touch

That honkey tonk badonkadonk
Keepin' perfect rhythm
Make ya wanna swing along

Got it goin' on like Donkey Kong
And ooo wee, shut my mouth, slap your grandma
There outta be a law, get the Sheriff on the phone
Lord have mercy, how's she even get them britches on?
That honky tonk badonkadonk

That honky tonk badonkadonk
Yeah, that honky tonk badonkadonk

(That honky tonk badonkadonk)
That's it, right there boys, that's why we do what we do
It ain't for the money, it ain't for the glory
(That honky tonk badonkadonk)
It ain't for the free whiskey, it's for the badonkadonk
(That honky tonk badonkadonk)*

*© MUSIC OF WINDSWEPT; EMI BLACKWOOD MUSIC INC.; BIG BORASSA MUSIC*


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 6, 2011)

> *I cordially dislike allegory in all its manifestations, and always have done so since I grew old and wary enough to detect its presence.* I much prefer history, true or feigned, with its _varied applicability to the thought and experience of readers._
> 
> *I think that many confuse 'applicability' with 'allegory'; but the one resides in the freedom of the reader, and the other in the purposed domination of the author.*


>- J.R.R. Tolkien
>>>_The Lord Of The Rings_, foreword.

The meaning of the song (whether it's allegorical or not), and one's personal interpretation (or it's applicability to you, your situation or your life) are two very different things. Don't get them confused.



LeoGibson said:


> I enjoy reading about songwriters and their processes and thoughts on songs. On this one I'm going to have to say that after reading Brian's take on his song, that _he is just simply wrong_. Now, before I hear the pounding clickety clack of angry typing guy or gal, let me say that I'm only kidding. Sort of. Let me get all Zen on you here for a second and ask you, who are you going to believe? The writer of the song, or the song itself?
> 
> What I mean by that is that from my conversations with other songwriters both amateur and professional, and from tons of reading on the subject of songwriting, I have come away with the belief that a song really belongs to noone in particular. It's equal parts voodoo and inspiration and craft and magic all at once. You can start a song meaning it to be about one thing and by the time it's finished it has another meaning entirely.



The artist is never wrong. Tolkien in particular was speaking about _Lord Of The Rings_ not being any kind of allegory for either world war, and in fact not having any message at all. This instance is different; we have the songwriter telling us what the song means, and as the creator, he would know.



LeoGibson said:


> Now Brian may have said that the song is not about "fat" girls per se, but in each of the three verses are the phrases, "big fat Fanny", "lardy ladies", and that "heap big woman made a big man out of me". That tells me that even though he may not have intended it, he got it anyway. That's part of what I love about songwriting is that when your given a thumbnail sketch of an idea, us the listener get to fill in the details any way we want to.


This does not TRULY change the meaning of the song, but you are correct that the work can be used or interpreted any way the listener/viewer/reader chooses; just don't assume it's what the song is ACTUALLY about to anybody else but you.

tl;dr: no, YOU'RE wrong.


----------



## bonified (Oct 6, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Outside of the Highlander soundtrack, it's my favorite Queen song.




Fighting to survive in a war with the darkest power! * air guitar*


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 6, 2011)

@Mango, Let me tear down a quick wall and say that personally I don't find this song an anthem nor do I find it crass. For me this is simply a discussion about songwriting. To me the song is just an amusing concept with killer guitar riffs,a nice groove, and excellent vocals. No more, no less. BTW noone is pissing all over a dead and buried icon as Brian May is still alive and well and touring intermittently with Paul Rodgers doing vocals.

@Wagimawr
I'm not wrong. I'm not. I'm not. I'm not. Ok, I could be. It wouldn't be the first time. Actually I did say I was just kidding about Brian being wrong. I then was trying to explain what I meant. The point I was trying to make was that lyrics above many other artistic mediums are highly interpretive and because of choice constraints of wording due to time, meter, or rhyme scheme can make a song not mean exactly what an artist intended it to mean.

I do like and respect Tolkien, but you can't really compare a book to song lyrics. With a book you can take the time and use the exact words you want to convey your exact meaning. In a small way what Tolkien says backs up the simple face value interpretation I outlined.

If you go only by the words, and no nothing about the writer's thoughts, then you can easily see where the song could be interpreted that way. The recurring theme in each verse is NOT about groupies, that is only referenced in verse 2. It is not about just plump rears or voluptious women. The only recurring theme is the lines about larger ladies. It shows up in all 3 verses. That's the reason I say it could serve as your anthem if you want it too.

Anyways, thanks for the lively discussion about what to me is a great thing.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 6, 2011)

mango said:


> *Are there any other dead & buried iconic music legends that we can piss on in the name of misguided fat militancy today?
> 
> What's next on the hit list?
> 
> ...



Candye Kane - You Need A Great Big Woman

surprised Jes hasn't gone after her yet.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Candye Kane - You Need A Great Big Woman
> 
> surprised Jes hasn't gone after her yet.



*I*nteresting point mentioning a BBW singing songs about BBW ... I would imagine that there may be other 'blues' or 'jazz' songs.. maybe some current stuff... however, will see what I can come up with ...

*In the meantime... here's some Tommy Johnson*














*Now... this is probably one of the earliest Blues Song on the Subject * 


*Youtube Clip*

Delta Blues Great Tommy Johnson- Big Fat Mama (1928) 

*Big Fat Mama Blues (Memphis, 1928) - Lyrics*

_*Cryin', big fat mama
Meat shakin' on her bones
Time her meat shake it cause
The other woman lose her home

But I'm goin' away, mama
Won't be back 'till fall
Won't be back 'till fall
Mmm-mmm
Goin' away, mama
Won't be back 'till fall
Big fat mama, wit'-a
Meat shakin' on her bone

Well, I do mean
Got to murmur
Got to murmur, low
Mmm-mmm
Don't you holler, now
Got to murmur, low
Big fat mama, Lordy
Meat shake on her bones*_

*More lyrics*Tommy Johnson


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 7, 2011)

I love all the music everyone has talked about here - and everyone is entitled to their opinions and feelings.....

.....and having sang all the songs listed acapella....I am gonna take my Big Bottomed-Fat Bottom Girl Badonkadonk to bed!

:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 7, 2011)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *SNIPPED*....I am gonna take my Big Bottomed-Fat Bottom Girl Badonkadonk to bed!
> 
> :kiss2:




Was that a metaphor for something?


----------



## olwen (Oct 8, 2011)

Tad said:


> If you read all the lyrics, I think Jes's interpretation is pretty defensible.
> 
> I'd not been quite so cynical. Hearing the "I seen ev'ry blue eyed floozy on the way, hey / But their beauty and their style / Went kind of smooth after a while." I more interpreted it as he'd initially gone for the women he'd been expected to go for, but over time came to found them uninteresting and came to prefer women with more meat on their bones.
> 
> ...



I've never been too jazzed about this song. Just sounds like he wants a "fat slut" to me. So I agree, that he doesn't really have much respect for women if he's going around calling them floozies.


----------



## MissAshley (Oct 8, 2011)

I always thought the song was intended to be fat positive, but I can see how some might be offended by it.


----------



## olwen (Oct 8, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You're actually comparing a tongue in cheek rap song to real life yahoos that go on the prowl at dances and bars? A brother could get slapped for saying some of the stuff in the song. Seriously, if I walked up to Bunny De La Cruz and said "My anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun" I'd be either laughed at or slapped...possibly both. Normal people don't go around and say stuff like that unless they're joking. Not to mention most guys have the brainpower to understand when someone wants to hear a compliment and when a lighter approach is better.
> 
> *Point is, the song is making light of the big booty and while its not a fat anthem by any stretch of the imagination, it invokes a POSITIVE message. That's why I said what I said. A lot of people like to turn positives into negatives around here, not saying you personally but I've seen it happen.*
> 
> ...



Is it a silly song? Oh yeah, you bet, but Baby got Back is misogynistic drivel. How in the world can it be a positive thing to objectify women's bodies like that?


----------



## olwen (Oct 8, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *I*nteresting point mentioning a BBW singing songs about BBW ... I would imagine that there may be other 'blues' or 'jazz' songs.. maybe some current stuff... however, will see what I can come up with ...
> 
> *In the meantime... here's some Tommy Johnson*
> 
> ...



That's just gross. Why can't these guys sing about fat women without resorting to sophomoric lyrics?


----------



## Missbreeze (Oct 9, 2011)

Seda said:


> So I apologise if this topic has been done to death, or even just done before.
> 
> Does this song offend you? Do use of the word fat upset you?
> Is the song even a positive one?



I was a bartender for a long time and when karaoke was first coming to the Northwest a group of men always sang it to me at the end of the evening on Friday nights and I made lots of money. It was hilarious. I take no offense to it at all...


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 10, 2011)

At this point I just throw up my hands, my arm and elbow, middle finger, etc.

Is there any song or anything on this entire godforsaken planet that DOESN'T offend people? Every song ever made from 40's Blues to 70's rock to 90's rap is "offensive" and every fat positive comic, tv appearance or whatever "looks bad". Is John Pinette offensive for talking about food all the time? I'm sorry we don't live in a world where Emerson, Lake and Palmer is on the Top 40 all the time and I'm sorry we live in a world where Brian May gets paid millions to fuck groupies and write about it, but enough is enough. Its no sexist, its not misogyny and nobody who likes those songs/lifestyle is either.

I can't imagine what some of you listened to in high school if every little song lyric involving getting down is offensive. Does Afternoon Delight, Me and Mrs Jones or Nothin' To Lose offend you too? Just because I liked the music video of Cherry Pie with the gorgeous Bobby Brown shaking her shit all over the place doesn't make I or Jani Lane (the guy who wrote it I assume) "sexist" or "misogynist".....it makes us HUMAN. When I was in high school I did a little song writing and excuse me if I didn't get high and write about politics and white rabbits but rather noticing a beautiful girl walking down the hall and wrote about the several thousand ways a human male can fuck the living daylights out of her.

Sorry to go on a rant but a 2011 group outrage about misogyny, sexism, racism, etc should not include 40's blues, 90's rap, 80's metal or 70's rock that happened decades ago. Now if you'll excuse me, Girls Girls Girls by Motley Crue is on VH1 Metal Mania and I'm off to enjoy. Oh and to those who say that's sexist....it was my fiance's suggestion we watch that.


----------



## olwen (Oct 10, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> At this point I just throw up my hands, my arm and elbow, middle finger, etc.
> 
> Is there any song or anything on this entire godforsaken planet that DOESN'T offend people? Every song ever made from 40's Blues to 70's rock to 90's rap is "offensive" and every fat positive comic, tv appearance or whatever "looks bad". Is John Pinette offensive for talking about food all the time? I'm sorry we don't live in a world where Emerson, Lake and Palmer is on the Top 40 all the time and I'm sorry we live in a world where Brian May gets paid millions to fuck groupies and write about it, but enough is enough. Its no sexist, its not misogyny and nobody who likes those songs/lifestyle is either.
> 
> ...



Okay, how about this: If you had a daughter would you really want to hear guys talking about her the way they do in those songs, or directing those songs to her?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 10, 2011)

olwen said:


> Okay, how about this: If you had a daughter would you really want to hear guys talking about her the way they do in those songs, or directing those songs to her?



If I wrote a song serenading my fiance, why would I get offended if someone did the same thing for my daughter?

You're insinuating all men are pigs, is it so hard to believe that they're not?


----------



## olwen (Oct 10, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> If I wrote a song serenading my fiance, why would I get offended if someone did the same thing for my daughter?
> 
> You're insinuating all men are pigs, is it so hard to believe that they're not?



Obviously all men are not pigs. Don't put words in my mouth. What I'm saying is that these songs are not about paying homage to women, they are about horny guys expressing how horny they are. I just don't want to hear a "romantic" song from someone telling me in explicit detail how much they want to bone my body parts. That's just not romantic. I have no problem with songs about sex as long as they are tasteful. I just don't think these songs are tasteful. One doesn't have to be vulgar when expressing desire.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 10, 2011)

olwen said:


> Obviously all men are not pigs. Don't put words in my mouth. What I'm saying is that these songs are not about paying homage to women, they are about horny guys expressing how horny they are. I just don't want to hear a "romantic" song from someone telling me in explicit detail how much they want to bone my body parts. That's just not romantic. I have no problem with songs about sex as long as they are tasteful. I just don't think these songs are tasteful. One doesn't have to be vulgar when expressing desire.



Yes, YOU may not like that. Others do....just sayin.


----------



## olwen (Oct 10, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Yes, YOU may not like that. Others do....just sayin.



Yeah, but YOU aren't the object of these songs. I am. Primary word being "object" as in "objectify." Get it? Look, some dudes wrote songs about something that turns you on and you are glad to be able to express yourself in that way, but just because some people think it's offensive doesn't mean they think what you like is offensive. It's simply the way it's being expressed. It's like if some guy walked up to me and said "shorty, I wanna bend your fat ass over and stick my dick in it right now." I would curse him out five different ways. That's not how you talk to a woman you aren't in a relationship with. Those songs are like that. That's why they are gross. They are not about the joy of fat bodies. They are about directing sexual aggression AT fat bodies. That doesn't make them any different from any other song about "sexing up some bitch."


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 10, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Yes, YOU may not like that. Others do....just sayin.



This is EXACTLY what I said to YOU about liking it. YOU may like it, others don't. We have as much right to feel disenchanted by the song as you do by enjoying it. Just sayin'.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 10, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Yes, YOU may not like that. Others do....just sayin.



I'm pretty sure that people who are not the subject of a song or other piece of art or media do not get to decide whether or not it _should_ offend people. 

You don't know the stories, experiences, and potential real suffering that can lead to someone being "offended" by a song like this. Trust me, you don't. Because if you really did, you would let people be offended. It doesn't have to ruin the song for you, but for f*ck's sake, man, let other people have their own opinion!


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> At this point I just throw up my hands, my arm and elbow, middle finger, etc.



Not for nothing, KHayes666, but why does it matter to you so much? Your comment seems very angry. Why does your singular way of interpreting the song need to be the only way? It's art. This isn't like the argument you and I had about facts (reminder: you really can't get a doctoral degree in prison), this is about art. It's an angels-on-the-head-of-a-pin debate; not everyone is going to agree about the meaning of a work of art, nor does everyone need to like it. And that's OK, right? At the end of the day, does it really matter to you whether a stranger likes the song? I don't think anyone is really angry at you for liking the songs, so ... 

And I agree with the women who say that being objectified to a catchy backbeat isn't always the fuzziest feeling in the world. Women don't like to be told how they should feel as women, by men. Makes sense, right? In any case, your gf inviting you to watch GirlsGirlsGirls doesn't mean we don't still live in a patriarchy. Those are separate issues. But I hope you two enjoyed Movie Night!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 12, 2011)

But . . . 

Can't we take comfort in the fact that:

"Fat Bottom girls you make the rockin' world go 'round" . . . 

lol, sorry, Queen is one of my favorite bands of all time, and this song just makes me smile. Offensive to some or not, its got a good beat and you can dance to it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2011)

gobettiepurple said:


> lol, sorry, Queen is one of my favorite bands of all time, and this song just makes me smile. Offensive to some or not, its got a good beat and you can dance to it.



What do you give it?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Everyone has a right to an opinion. My bad for stepping out of line.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 14, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *I*nteresting point mentioning a BBW singing songs about BBW ... I would imagine that there may be other 'blues' or 'jazz' songs.. maybe some current stuff... however, will see what I can come up with ...



Personal favorite...
Big Legged Woman by blues legend Freddie King!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Personal favorite...
> Big Legged Woman by blues legend Freddie King!



Great part of the video (other than the lyrics) was when Freddie King gave the evil eye at 2:40 of the clip....








Freddie King 1934-1976

*Died at such a young age too- such a shame ....*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 15, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Great part of the video (other than the lyrics) was when Freddie King gave the evil eye at 2:40 of the clip....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely one of my top 5 favorite blues guitarist. Died way to young. And boy did someone piss him off at the 2:40 mark... he was all like


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 15, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Definitely one of my top 5 favorite blues guitarist. Died way to young. And boy did someone piss him off at the 2:40 mark... he was all like



And... he didn't miss a beat - and that crazy wide shirt collar...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 15, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> And... he didn't miss a beat - and that crazy wide shirt collar...



God bless the 70's. And those are some serious pork chops he's sporting too...


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2011)

The Sir Mix A lot song is basically a big F you to the mainstream establishment when back in those days, the thin, flat-assed models were in vogue. Curvier women were not getting any play in the media. The Sir Mix A lot song basically praises the curves of a woman. I am not offended by the song. He is not going to say "oh, sweetie, you have the face of a rose let me caress thee, dada dada" because he is a rapper. Rappers are supposed to be crude. That's how it is. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 18, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> The Sir Mix A lot song is basically a big F you to the mainstream establishment when back in those days, the thin, flat-assed models were in vogue. Curvier women were not getting any play in the media. The Sir Mix A lot song basically praises the curves of a woman. I am not offended by the song. He is not going to say "oh, sweetie, you have the face of a rose let me caress thee, dada dada" because he is a rapper. Rappers are supposed to be crude. That's how it is. Different strokes for different folks.



He once said in an interview he thought the song would offend "pretty girls". It didn't, it offended in his words "so called liberal males who thought they knew what woman needed to hear".

Its a killer song that I'll be playing at my wedding, offensive or not lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> He once said in an interview he thought the song would offend "pretty girls". It didn't, it offended in his words "so called liberal males who thought they knew what woman needed to hear".
> 
> Its a killer song that I'll be playing at my wedding, offensive or not lol



That song is pure gold.


----------



## olwen (Oct 18, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> The Sir Mix A lot song is basically a big F you to the mainstream establishment when back in those days, the thin, flat-assed models were in vogue. Curvier women were not getting any play in the media. The Sir Mix A lot song basically praises the curves of a woman. I am not offended by the song. He is not going to say "oh, sweetie, you have the face of a rose let me caress thee, dada dada" because he is a rapper. Rappers are supposed to be crude. That's how it is. Different strokes for different folks.



Where is it written that rappers are supposed to be crude? In the early days of rap those songs were not crude actually. They told stories or had political messages. I not a huge fan of the genre, but I was old enough in the 80s to hear what everyone around me was listening to and it was nothing like it is now. And what about female rappers who are just as good as male rappers? They aren't all crude either. Rappers don't have to be gangsta and the lyrics don't have to be degrading to women.

And sir mix a lot has gone on record to say that song isn't about curvy women per say either, just women with big butts.


----------



## BigCutiesAmber (Oct 24, 2011)

I love this song! I loved this song when I was skinny and I think I love it even more now! I've never really thought of it as being offensive because I don't consider myself to be fat, I don't find the word offensive or insulting I've just never used it to describe myself. I think this is a great song, no need to really over analyze it and think too hard about it, just enjoy the music and celebrate your body!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I do have to ask though, are the people who are offended by Baby Got Back and Fat Bottom Girls also offended by such Top 40 classics such as Afternoon Delight (sex in public), Convoy (Smashing through police cars), I Touch Myself (surely you can guess), Turning Japanese (surely you can guess...again), Relax (blowing your load), Me and Mrs. Jones (adultery) and The Night The Lights Went Out in Georgia (murdering an innocent man)?


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Oct 25, 2011)

olwen said:


> Where is it written that rappers are supposed to be crude? In the early days of rap those songs were not crude actually. They told stories or had political messages. I not a huge fan of the genre, but I was old enough in the 80s to hear what everyone around me was listening to and it was nothing like it is now. And what about female rappers who are just as good as male rappers? They aren't all crude either. Rappers don't have to be gangsta and the lyrics don't have to be degrading to women.
> 
> And sir mix a lot has gone on record to say that song isn't about curvy women per say either, just women with big butts.




Very true. He went to great lengths to dispel any ideas that it was intended as a fat anthem.

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/music/2011/05/sir_mix-a-lot_fat_baby_got_back.php


----------



## olwen (Oct 25, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I do have to ask though, are the people who are offended by Baby Got Back and Fat Bottom Girls also offended by such Top 40 classics such as Afternoon Delight (sex in public), Convoy (Smashing through police cars), I Touch Myself (surely you can guess), Turning Japanese (surely you can guess...again), Relax (blowing your load), Me and Mrs. Jones (adultery) and The Night The Lights Went Out in Georgia (murdering an innocent man)?



Kevin, I'm not offended by talk of sex. It's the way it's said. As with any way to communicate, how you say something matters as much as what you say. These songs are not offensive because they are about sex, they are offensive because of _the way they talk about sex and the way they talk about women's bodies_. I am made to feel like a piece of meat when I hear fat bottomed girls or baby got back. Who wants to hear a song about how some one wants to _use their body for sex_ _like they aren't even there_? They may as well use a fleshlight for all that. I touch myself isn't a song about exploiting someone's body. It's a song about how a woman can masturbate without shame while she's thinking about her lover, AND The lyrics aren't vulgar. Are you getting it yet?


----------

